# My old band: BYAXIS tribute site & EP download!



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know who's responsible for this, but someone has done a MySpace tribute site for the now-defunct (unfortunately) Seattle/Tacoma-based techmetal band, BYAXIS. BYAXIS was my previous band circa 2002-2004.

*The 7-song EP is also available for download. ENJOY!* 

The site: http://www.myspace.com/byaxis


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 13, 2005)

sweet stuff man!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2005)

EDIT: Updated initial post info.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2005)

\m/
2 things:
1)You played with the sleep terror dude? \m/\m/
2)What happened with Byaxis? It sounds all so badassed.


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2005)

Jesus, Shannon, this stuff rocks. End Theory's brutal, but this is a little more to my tastes in metal...


----------



## Shawn (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2005)

You know, Dog Bone Sanctuary is pretty f'in cool, too - I think I'd heard their name somewhere once, so I checked it out, and I absolutely _love_ what i'm hearing here.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 14, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> \m/
> 2 things:
> 1)You played with the sleep terror dude? \m/\m/
> 2)What happened with Byaxis? It sounds all so badassed.



1) Yeah. Luke is a long time friend of mine. He tried for a year to get me to join ST, but I just didn't have the time to devote to it. ST is a KILLER band.
2) Looooong story. It's very unfortunate how it all went down. Anyhow, the drummer and I are still very good friends. Last night, he came out to my show & we discussed Byaxis' future in great detail. Him & I are in 2 very busy bands, but who knows? We may be able to make some time for a Byaxis show here and there. Either way, at least the music is finally out there for all to enjoy. 


And to everyone, thanks for the kind comments. This music represents a period of time that I'm very proud of. 
***Psst. Guess what? That's a downtuned Steinberger Spirit 6-string you're hearing! NO 7-STRINGS! 
But don't tell anyone!***


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 14, 2005)

Shannon said:


> 1) Yeah. Luke is a long time friend of mine. He tried for a year to get me to join ST, but I just didn't have the time to devote to it. ST is a KILLER band.
> 2) Looooong story. It's very unfortunate how it all went down. Anyhow, the drummer and I are still very good friends. Last night, he came out to my show & we discussed Byaxis' future in great detail. Him & I are in 2 very busy bands, but who knows? We may be able to make some time for a Byaxis show here and there. Either way, at least the music is finally out there for all to enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, if you joined sleep terror, i'd worship the ground you'd walk on \m/


----------



## Shannon (Aug 14, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Dude, if you joined sleep terror, i'd worship the ground you'd walk on \m/



Luke has since moved from Seattle to the NoCal area, so that's out of the picture now. And besides, you should be worshipping me anyway!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 14, 2005)

that was pretty badass, it makes me want to get a myspace account to download the songs, and i hate myspace.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 15, 2005)

Im actually listening to this more and more today.


----------

